# Replacing my carry pistol...



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2009)

So I have decided that I want a new carry pistol, I have been carrying a Glock 19 for about 5 years now. I have thousands of rounds through it and it’s still running strong, however I want something new. I love my Glock and I feel it has served me well, but I am ready for a change…

So I have narrowed my choices down to 2 pistols.

S&W MP 9mm/ 17+1 about the size of my Glock 19 ($499)

Sig 228 9mm/ 13+1 a little bit bigger with less rounds (used $650)

I am leaning more towards the S&W MP, the price, size, capacity is better and most of all it’s made in the USA…

So what do you all think?


----------



## Trip_Wire (Feb 11, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> So I have decided that I want a new carry pistol, I have been carrying a Glock 19 for about 5 years now. I have thousands of rounds through it and it’s still running strong, however I want something new. I love my Glock and I feel it has served me well, but I am ready for a change…
> 
> So I have narrowed my choices down to 2 pistols.
> 
> ...




How about a Glock Model 26 or 27?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> How about a Glock Model 26 or 27?



lol ;)

I have been running Glock for a while now, simply put I want something diffrent. No real reason, just want to change it up a bit. I am also a die hard 9mm fan... So


----------



## 0699 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the P228 and a G17 and I'd go with the Glock everyday (and twce on Sunday :)).  Looking at getting a G26 once I move to the new job.  If I couldn't carry a Glock at all, I'd go with the P228.  It's a great shooting pistol and ergonomic, except for the decocking lever.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 11, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> So I have decided that I want a new carry pistol, I have been carrying a Glock 19 for about 5 years now. I have thousands of rounds through it and it’s still running strong, however I want something new. I love my Glock and I feel it has served me well, but I am ready for a change…
> 
> So I have narrowed my choices down to 2 pistols.
> 
> ...



There's always the SA XD series. People seem to like them a lot, if a high cap polymer gun with good ergonomics is what you're looking for.


----------



## fox1371 (Feb 11, 2009)

On the XD series...are they a single action or double action pistol?  I prefer the single action such as a 1911 and am looking into purchasing an XD, however I haven't really gotten to play with it yet.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 11, 2009)

I love the Sig P228 (M11) for it's size and reliability.  It was the "quintesential" Fed Gun for many years until the .40 Smith into play and the FBI adopted the Glock 22 and 23.  The Secret Service adoptedthe Sig P229 chambered in .40 Smith. (Sig P229 is basically a revamped 228 for larger chamberings. .40 Smith and .357 Sig and also the 9mm Luger)

I personally like the decocker so the weapon is put into the DA/SA mode of operation.  I can hang the gun, loaded chamber, off of my finger and it's not going to discharge.  

15 round mags are available all day long at Mec Gar and 13 round factory are available from Sig and places like CDNN Investments.  I also have one 15 rounder with an extended floor plate.  You can also find them from time to time at CDNN Investments. 

Just my humle :2c:


----------



## AssadUSMC (Feb 11, 2009)

If it's a carry gun, I wouldn't replace it with anything other than another Glock 19.  You don't want to re-learn your draw, your sight picture, your trigger press, etc. with a tool that may be used to save your life.  If it's a range gun, then get a SIG P226 with the rail, etc.  

I have a Glock 21, SIG P228, and a custom Colt Commander .45.  Of the three, the Glock is the only one I'd carry since it's the one I train/shoot with the most.  I don't want to need it and forget that the first round is double-action.  I don't want to get the drop and remember to take off the thumb safety.  Reality is that unless you are REALLY trained (i.e. 0.0000001% of us) you are going to focus hard on the target and muscle memory will take over.  Glocks seem to work very well in that scenario...


----------



## Hush (Feb 11, 2009)

Just shot a FN sp-9 that was very nice.  It looks and feels like a combo of a sig and an hk, with a 16 round mag. Slim, and smooth.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 11, 2009)

Glock 30


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 11, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> How about a Glock Model 26 or 27?


 
26 carries great


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 11, 2009)

The SA XDm that I have in 40 is awesome.  The XDm in 9 came out recently, and I may actually get one.  I did not like the regular XDs, they were too chunky for my preferences.

Good luck


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 11, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> On the XD series...are they a single action or double action pistol?  I prefer the single action such as a 1911 and am looking into purchasing an XD, however I haven't really gotten to play with it yet.



I believe they are DAO being like Glocks. Other then 1911s, and BHPs, what has a true SA trigger? Sigs are DAO/SA hybrids: you get heavy DAO on the first shot, and SA after that. Seems DAO or the DAO/SA hybrid, are the norm. Me, give me that 1911 SA trigger any day any place. :)


----------



## BravoOne (Feb 11, 2009)

I have large hands and I am partial to Glocks as well but my issue weapon is the Sig 228, as such I am considering carrying it and leaving the Big Glock 21 for the nightstand or camping and other outdoor activity. The Sig shoots very very nice, has good mag capacity and the over all feel is very good to me. When I want a crisp shot I can easily cock the hammer back in single action and put it where it needs to be. Very accurate and quick follow up shots. When I go to reholster it My thumb naturally falls on the decocker and its a very solid feel to the decocker. 
I like the Sig a lot and ever since I learned about their LEO/Mil discount (which Glock has as well) I have decided that I will buy a brand new Sig 229 (228 is unavailable) through that program. It comes with 3 mags, case/lock and night sights for about the price you mention in the Opening thread J.A.B. If you go the Sig route look on their homepage and pull up the LEO discount program.


----------



## 8'Duece (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a NIB Sig P228 (only chambered in 9mm Luger) on Gunbroker .com

Notice the "Buy now" price is $1200  :eek:

These pistols are rare since Sig stopped producing them for the military. 


I love mine and I would trust my life with it every day, every month, every year.  I've put two new barrels and one new spring kit in mine since I've shot about 20,000 rounds through it. 

HERE: http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=122580761


----------



## parallel (Feb 13, 2009)

I am a Sig man.. I have two P226s (one 9mm one .357SIG/.40S&W), a P220 Carry SAS .45ACP, A P225 9mm and a P239 .40S&W. I will have a p229 soon. With that said... I have heard some good things about the S&W M&P 9mm. I am thinking of getting one for the wife. I say you can't go wrong either way... and as has been noted, if you can get a P228 for that price... I would be on that like white on rice.


----------



## FireWatch (Feb 13, 2009)

You said you have carried a glock for 5 yrs.  I have carried a glock for the past 10 yrs.  When I went out looking for something different to carry I found that I couldnt get past the trigger pull.  After carrying and shooting glock for so long it is hard to find another with the same trigger pull.  I tried the XD and returned it shortly after due to the dramatic difference in the trigger.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry for the late response, and thank you for all the pointers/ advice. I took the Sig 228 out to the range and put about 200 rounds through it. My buddy was straight up with me and said it needs to be tuned up and that was the reason for the low price tag. Well I fired it at 15 yards and it was holding about a 6 inch group, with Winchester white box ball ammo. Need less to say that did not cut the mustard for me.

I took the Sig to a gunsmith here in San Antonio and asked how much I was looking at for tuning it up, the gunsmith said the only thing he could do was replace the barrel and guide rod/ spring. He quoted me $135 to $150 to order the new parts.

After doing some price crunching I decided to go with the S&W MP 9mm… I picked it up for $520 after tax and picked up a new Galco holster, magazine pouches and an extra 17rd magazine for $90. I took it to the range yesterday and put 400 rd through it, I was able to stay under a 3 inch group at 15 yards. I would have pushed it out further but the range I was at was holding a bull’s eye match at 50 & 25 yards.

As far as the controls of the MP, they feel good. I love the adjustable back straps. The factory sights are GTG, however there is a lot of light on either side of the front sight when looking through the rear sight notch. The trigger is a work of art, doesn’t tear your trigger finger pad up like the Glock. It’s nice, smooth and consistent. The trigger reset is a little further then I would like, about like a Sig. But not anything that affected my shooting. 

I will post some pictures in a few days, if not tonight ;)


All in all, I am very happy thus far with my choice to pick up the new S&W MP:2c:


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 16, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> All in all, I am very happy thus far with my choice to pick up the new S&W MP:2c:



By most accounts, S&W has a real winner with those guns. Here in MA they come with horrible heavy triggers, so a trigger job is a must here, but outside MA, I hear good accounts of the triggers as far as DA goes. My GF is getting her LTC, and the MnP 9mm compact will probably be what she gets. She did ask ef she could get one in red...:)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 17, 2009)

So here it is, not the best pictures but you can get the basic idea…

Size











Trigger


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 17, 2009)

Right and left hand controls












Sights











Interchangeable back strap


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 17, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Right and left hand controls



One major reason the GF is put that on the short list is she's a lefty, and the ambi slide release makes a big difference. Smart move for SnW.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2009)

WillBrink said:


> One major reason the GF is put that on the short list is she's a lefty, and the ambi slide release makes a big difference. Smart move for SnW.



The magazine release is too :)

I freaking love it!!!


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 19, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> The magazine release is too :)



You sure? I don't think what we were looking at had an ambi mag release. Is it a particular model that has ambi mag release?  Next time I am at S&W I wil check all the models.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 19, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Right and left hand controls



Looking at those two pics, is it not a mag release button on one side only? Or, can you physically switch it over for lefties?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2009)

You can swap them over, it takes about one min... ;) So yeah I guess they are not a true ambi mag release, but they can be swaped around for a lefty...


----------



## dusty (Feb 19, 2009)

Smitty model 442 w/125 JHP's.


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 20, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> You can swap them over, it takes about one min... ;) So yeah I guess they are not a true ambi mag release, but they can be swaped around for a lefty...



Good to know. All the better for the GF. That will make her happy.:)


----------

